

 Why Companies Should Insist that Employees Take Naps - lotusleaf1987
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/09/why_companies_should_insist_em.html

======
lotusleaf1987
It seems like space would be an issue, but I do think a 15-20 minute nap
around 2-3pm would increase productivity. Even some light exercise like
stretching would be nice.

